# Home Births as Safe as Hospital - BBC News website



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7998417.stm

Very interesting reading, I didn't know the government has pledged to give all women the option of a home birth by the end of the year.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I wish my midwife was supportive .... and my husband .... and my mum ..... and my dad - and I wish I could ge them to read the article!


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Marielou
I had my 8th baby at home in 2hrs, it was a planned home birth, my fifth one and my age at time of each was 27, 36, 39, 41, and my most recent one, i was 52. 
Show this to your midwife and she can contact Bicester midwives for details, she has my full permission.
Angel Blessings
XX
Karen BC


----------

